
Ask HN: Extending Web Components to the Back End - ben85ts
Web components encapsulate logic on the client but what if they were to encapsulate the back end functionality, e.g. a newsletter sign-up component.  Would there be a registry of full stack components? A consumer would simply install the sign-up component and pass some configuration values like a remote database service?
======
dbartholomae
AWS Serverless Application Repository is trying to be something like this I
think.

